# In Assiut



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Up to 40 school children were killed when a train crashed with their bus which had crossed the tracks in a city south of Cairo on Saturday, the official state news agency and a doctor said.

While the official news agency said 40 children died, a doctor at a hospital in Assiut, near the crash site, said the death toll was 38, among them 37 children who were around four to six years old.

"They told us the barriers were open when the bus crossed the tracks and the train collided with it," doctor Mohamed Samir said, citing witness accounts.

He said four children and two women were seriously injured in the accident in the city of Manfalut, near Assiut, which is about 300 km (190 miles) south of the capital.

President Mohamed Mursi ordered his ministers to offer support to the families of those killed, the official news agency reported. Assiut governor, Yahya Keshk, ordered an enquiry.

Egypt's roads and railways have a poor safety record. Egyptians have complained successive governments have failed to enforce basic safety standards, leading to a string of deadly accidents.

Up to 40 school children killed in crash in Egypt | Reuters

this is awful


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

transport minister and head of railways have both resigned


----------



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

honestly i am so fed up with these sad and wholly preventable stories. morsy and his ilk have done nothing about these (and other) issues they could have easily addressed in his 'first 100 days'. it's rather depressing and tragic. such is Egypt i guess :/

okay rant over

jiji


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but not shocking news as in something will be done to prevent it ever happening again..


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I came to the conclusion, years ago, accidents like this - and accidents in general - will never be prevented because the government wants people to die.

Yep, I said it.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

jii18 said:


> honestly i am so fed up with these sad and wholly preventable stories. morsy and his ilk have done nothing about these (and other) issues they could have easily addressed in his 'first 100 days'. it's rather depressing and tragic. such is Egypt i guess :/
> 
> okay rant over
> 
> jiji


they are too busy getting the right photo-op in Gaza now


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> I came to the conclusion, years ago, accidents like this - and accidents in general - will never be prevented because the government wants people to die.
> 
> Yep, I said it.


yep. they don't care, there's plenty of them


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> yep. they don't care, there's plenty of them


You have to remember that the whole mindset of a muslim is totally different to ours...their logic is if someone dies then that is the gods will and nothing thay can do will prevent that person from dying......so why bother to take all the safety precautions then...and after all in their thinking they are going to a better life anyway and even more so if they die during Ramadan.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> You have to remember that the whole mindset of a muslim is totally different to ours...their logic is if someone dies then that is the gods will and nothing thay can do will prevent that person from dying......so why bother to take all the safety precautions then...and after all in their thinking they are going to a better life anyway and even more so if they die during Ramadan.



So true Pat... according to Muslims, they day you're going to die is decided before you're even born...
It's probably a slightly comforting thought for the parents and families.....but still an avoidable tragedy that surely could have been prevented!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I think we should be sensitive with our comments today as:-

Fifty children aged four to six years old and the driver of the school bus they were on were killed when their vehicle was hit by a train in central Egypt on Saturday, 

So sorry for the families if these youngsters :-(


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I think we should be sensitive with our comments today as:-
> 
> Fifty children aged four to six years old and the driver of the school bus they were on were killed when their vehicle was hit by a train in central Egypt on Saturday,
> 
> So sorry for the families if these youngsters :-(


So true.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The accident was tragic, that's a fact, but what I found to be more tragic is the fact that about 10 of the victims died cause they did not receive proper health care! Shortage in medical supplies, medicine, and DOCTORS!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> The accident was tragic, that's a fact, but what I found to be more tragic is the fact that about 10 of the victims died cause they did not receive proper health care! Shortage in medical supplies, medicine, and DOCTORS!


I read somewhere that "emergency" services took 2 hours to arrive at the scene


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I read somewhere that "emergency" services took 2 hours to arrive at the scene


Wouldn't be surprised...........Plus it's over 30 minutes drive to the nearest semi-decent hospital...........

And those who made it to the hospital didn't find doctors, or medical supplies.......


----------

